# Just got my first two stones. Should I go straight to a sink bridge?



## TheDudeAbides (Jun 30, 2016)

Got a few Cheers stones. Not sure whether to go with a sink bridge to start, or get a cheaper holder. Seems like the bridge would be cleaner/easier.

Thanks and happy fourth!!!!!


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 1, 2016)

*Chosera stones (autocorrect)


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 1, 2016)

I immediately went for the sink bridge so I don't have the other side's experience to compare to. I find it very convenient to have a flowing water source available.


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 1, 2016)

Depends how you want to sharpen I guess. I started out with wet tea towels on the bench.

A simple piece of 2x4 and some anti-slip matt or wet towel can get you started.

I use a food pan and sink bridge ala Jon from JKI cause i didnt trust myself not to hit my tap or sink whilr sharpening.


----------



## Matus (Jul 1, 2016)

I have a sink bridge (the one from JKI, works great) which I use on top of a food tray and I also have the suehiro deluxe stone holder together with the small plastic tray (which I also got from Jon). I use the bridge if I have a longer sharpening session and if I use more muddy stones. I use just the holder and the tray if I want to do something quickly (or work with the Atoma 140) and if I use stones that dish little and do not need adding water constantly. 

I would not use the bridge directly over a sink as I do not want to allow all the stone mud to end up in the pipes and clog them, so after sharpening session with muddy stones I would slowly pour out the water from the tray and scoop the stone mud with a paper towel.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 1, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> Depends how you want to sharpen I guess. I started out with wet tea towels on the bench.
> 
> A simple piece of 2x4 and some anti-slip matt or wet towel can get you started.
> 
> I use a food pan and sink bridge ala Jon from JKI cause i didnt trust myself not to hit my tap or sink whilr sharpening.



That's a good idea. I just got an 800 and 3k Chosera. Does Jon sell the trays? Or did you just go to your local supply shop?

Looking through the sharpening station post, a Rubbermaid tub might work well. Trying to figure between the JKI or Tojiro bridge.


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 1, 2016)

Jon doesn't sell them but he used to link to amazon products i think.

I bought mine online from an au retailer (shipping to aus is a killer from the US).

I would just go to your local hospitality supply store (if you have one).

And I love the jki stone bridge. Works great with the food pan ( and i assume any other tub)


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 1, 2016)

This one, right?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000VAPUBS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

And listen, sorry we've been bumping heads on there in the past few days. I can respect your views, just tough to sometimes in threads with passion.

It would be nice if I could get the Suehiro holder and the bridge as a package without the extras of the holder.


----------



## Matus (Jul 1, 2016)

TheDudeAbides said:


> This one, right?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000VAPUBS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> And listen, sorry we've been bumping heads on there in the past few days. I can respect your views, just tough to sometimes in threads with passion.



The size is right but I would get one that is not quite as deep as the taller the pan the more flimsy it will be and thus 'bending' under the sharpening movements. I have one that is only some 6-7 cm deep.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 1, 2016)

Matus said:


> The size is right but I would get one that is not quite as deep as the taller the pan the more flimsy it will be and thus 'bending' under the sharpening movements. I have one that is only some 6-7 cm deep.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XAXLA8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

??


----------



## skewed (Jul 1, 2016)

If you have a Woodcraft store in your area, they sell a fairly nice quality stone holder for $22 (the basic type that most places sell for more $). I have used one for a number of years now and it has held up very well.

I sharpen at my computer desk with the keyboard set to the side. If I am using a soft muddy stone, I just lay an old hand towel down under it to contain the mess. The height is comfortable while sitting.


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 1, 2016)

Right pan. I use a 6 inch one. But 4 inch will do. You could try standing at the bench you plan on sharpening at and see which height works better/feels more.l comfortable for you


----------



## skewed (Jul 1, 2016)

TheDudeAbides said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XAXLA8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ??



Yeah- the 4" is pretty sturdy and is deep enough to fully submerge stones. Just a warning this is a full hotel pan (20 3/4" x 12 3/4") so you need plenty of space.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 1, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> Right pan. I use a 6 inch one. But 4 inch will do. You could try standing at the bench you plan on sharpening at and see which height works better/feels more.l comfortable for you



Couldn't find it in 6


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 1, 2016)

skewed said:


> Yeah- the 4" is pretty sturdy and is deep enough to fully submerge stones. Just a warning this is a full hotel pan (20 3/4" x 12 3/4") so you need plenty of space.



I usually sharpen on the coffee table watching movies, haha


----------



## skewed (Jul 1, 2016)

TheDudeAbides said:


> I usually sharpen on the coffee table watching movies, haha



Nice! Just be careful moving a hotel pan full of water.


----------



## jmgray (Jul 1, 2016)

6In deep 1/2 pan http://www.webstaurantstore.com/1-2-size-clear-polycarbonate-food-pan-6-deep/700PLPA8126.html


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 1, 2016)

jmgray said:


> 6In deep 1/2 pan http://www.webstaurantstore.com/1-2-size-clear-polycarbonate-food-pan-6-deep/700PLPA8126.html



Would you recommend a half over a full?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 1, 2016)

This is the pan you want. I have all SG stones so no soaking. I have the 2.5" deep. W Jon bridge and Suehiro stone holder. Glue some rubber feet to the bottom. Bomb setup

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/1-2...steam-table-hotel-pan-2-1-2-deep/4070229.html


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 1, 2016)

I also use the 2.5" 1/2 pan with the JKI setup and have a 4" 1/2 pan if I need to soak (I have mostly Chosera, so S&G), or if I get taller lol. Packs away tidily into a Rubbermaid storage box 







EDIT
A piece of anti-slip mat is a good idea too. Also, the extra with the JKI suehiro deluxe stone holder are worth having IMO. The smaller shims can help adjust height and tray would be handy to prevent a mess if you need to travel and pack light


----------



## johnstoc (Jul 1, 2016)

4" polycarbonate 1/2 sheet pan works well for my needs. Holds all my perma-soakers (Gesshin 220, Gesshin 400, Gesshin 2000, King 800 and Rika 5k), they barely fit on edge. I have Jon's sink bridge but I actually prefer to just place the stone holder on top of the lid. The lid has enough of a lip to contain the mess, and that keeps the stone slurry from making a mess in the pan and getting all over the other stones.


----------



## bennyprofane (Jul 1, 2016)

If I use a muddy stone, I sit at the kitchen table and put a large enough plastic bag (the thick sticky type) under a kitchen towel on which I put the stone holder. This keeps any moisture to go on the antique wooden table. Afterwards I rinse the towel and bag and lay it out for drying.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 1, 2016)

johnstoc said:


> 4" polycarbonate 1/2 sheet pan works well for my needs. Holds all my perma-soakers (Gesshin 220, Gesshin 400, Gesshin 2000, King 800 and Rika 5k), they barely fit on edge. I have Jon's sink bridge but I actually prefer to just place the stone holder on top of the lid. The lid has enough of a lip to contain the mess, and that keeps the stone slurry from making a mess in the pan and getting all over the other stones.
> 
> [IM]http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj600/cajohnst92/IMG_0727_zpshpen0bgz.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


_

Oh man, love the setup. I think a half pan, but in 6" is going to be perfect for me, thanks for sharing!!

Thank you all for being so helpful._


----------



## daveb (Jul 1, 2016)

The sides of the 6" flex to much for me. I use the 4" and have used to 2". I prefer the full size where space allows. Poly - the stainless ones will bite you.

These are all handy pans to have for a cooking enthusiast and relatively cheap. You should try a couple.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 5, 2016)

I haven't even gotten my stuff in and I'm already looking at other stones. I've done a boatload of reading and the JNS 800 and 6000 are looking great. Just debating between the G400 and the JNS 300, plus reading up on a finer finishing stone.

Perhaps JNS 300/800/6000 with a jnat finisher.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 5, 2016)

TheDudeAbides said:


> I haven't even gotten my stuff in and I'm already looking at other stones. I've done a boatload of reading and the JNS 800 and 6000 are looking great. Just debating between the G400 and the JNS 300, plus reading up on a finer finishing stone.
> 
> Perhaps JNS 300/800/6000 with a jnat finisher.



I've really enjoyed working with a Gesshin 400 for the last year and a half or so. Great feedback, builds nice mud, cuts fast, and leaves a very regular finish. Not familiar with the JNS 300 first hand, but have heard some great reviews from trusted members. Both Jon and Maxim produce quality in house products, so you can't really go wrong either way IMO.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 5, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> I've really enjoyed working with a Gesshin 400 for the last year and a half or so. Great feedback, builds nice mud, cuts fast, and leaves a very regular finish. Not familiar with the JNS 300 first hand, but have heard some great reviews from trusted members. Both Jon and Maxim produce quality in house products, so you can't really go wrong either way IMO.



Yeah, I coild tell in reviews that the 400 would be muddier than the rest of the lineup, which made me think to try the 300 first. I could save some money and just get the medium set, but it's out of stock would be nice to find a takashima awasedo (or similar) while I'm at it.


----------



## Ruso (Jul 5, 2016)

I started with the tray (paint tray), once I moved to sink, I never looked back. So much more convenient.


----------



## fujiyama (Jul 5, 2016)

The only problem with sink bridges is the water temperature from the tap. Some stones are sensitive (Chosera) so it's best to use room temperature water. For these stones I keep a spray bottle in the same room as the stones. 

That's about all I can contribute. I'll invest in a sink bridge when I have an under mount sink and different stones.


----------



## bennyprofane (Jul 6, 2016)

Does water temperature really make a difference for Choseras?


----------



## fujiyama (Jul 6, 2016)

They say to avoid rapid temperature changes. 



> One thing to keep in mind: the Chosera/Professional stones are more fragile than cheaper stones, so to keep them from cracking it's important to dry them slowly and naturally. And when soaking, use ROOM temperature water to avoid rapid and extreme temperature changes. Then when you're done just dry them with a towel, and set them aside to dry at room temperature. Also please do NOT soak these stones for a long time. It's best to just soak for a few minutes before use and then splash more water on the stone as you go along. Do not leave them soaking for a long time or cracks may develop!




I may be a bit OCD about it so I never soak these stones. I spray them and never have an issue with them drying out.


----------



## bennyprofane (Jul 8, 2016)

I read that some of them (like the 5000) are very thirsty and if you dont soak them for a few minutes, you have to constantly spray them so its best to soak them for a few minutes. 

Is it true that the Naniwa Pro (chosera successor) are a little less fragile because they have different binding agent?


----------



## fujiyama (Jul 8, 2016)

I never had that issue. Using all of the Chosera except 10,000. I wouldn't want to soak the 5000 for more than 1 minute at room temperature. Those who say to soak it are the ones who complain when it crumbles. Is it thirstier than the 400? Absolutely, but it doesn't need constant water either. 

I believe that's right about the Pro series.. I never tested them. I would if I didn't have the Choseras.


----------

